# [SOLVED] Seagate GoFlex Not Readable



## ElMono773 (Jun 26, 2011)

2TB GoFlex was working fine (purchased in April 2011). When I rebooted my iMac I received the error message, "The disk you inserted was not readable by this computer." Options are to cancel, ignore, or initialize. Can anyone help?
James.


----------



## ElMono773 (Jun 26, 2011)

*Re: Seagate GoFlex Not Readable*

I solved the problem. Repaired disk via DiskRepair in the Utility Folder.


----------

